# Barista Required!



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Barista required for busy Jesmond coffee bar.

You will be bright, enthusiastic, outgoing, have excellent spoken English, and (perhaps most importantly) be very friendly. No coffee bar experience is required as you will receive full training to match our high standards.

We are open 7:15-17:00 Monday to Friday and would require any candidate to be available to work at least a 20hour week. Starting rate is £5.73 per hour, which will increase once you have completed our training programme.

Please forward your CV together with a covering e-mail telling us why we should employ you to [email protected]

Closing date for applications is Friday 16th January. Immediate start.


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

Seamus I shall think on this tonight and maybe get a CV down tomorrow!


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## R-James (Nov 18, 2008)

Right email sent. Everything crossed


----------



## SeamusMcFlurry (Jul 9, 2008)

Awesome







Good luck man!


----------

